# Mud nats



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok guys got 2 weeks to mud nats need a group to ride with and r we doing minb ride this this year


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be going this year and their will be maybe 5 in my group we are driving 760 miles to get there an leaving out Thursday night


----------

